

New tech ranks pages without links - boh
http://www.technologyreview.com/web/26656/?mod=related

======
cybernytrix
Are they talking about Blei's LDA algorithm? AFAIK it is the most influential
algo in recent times (2700 citations in 8 years!).
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.80....](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.80.7000&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

~~~
lazyjeff
I had no idea what the news article was talking about, but it sounds like
topic modeling with a temporal component. Why didn't they put the paper title
or algorithm name in the news article? It's frustrating to read something
dumbed down enough that you can't even recognize it.

Update: I am betting it is this paper - "A Language-based Approach to
Measuring Scholarly Impact"
<http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~blei/papers/GerrishBlei2010.pdf>

------
eggbrain
This would only work for a distinct set of documents/websites, correct?

If an article completely duplicated the content of another article, wouldn't
this algorithm treat the same almost identically, if it does not use "links"
of some kind?

------
illdave
While this is really promising - it's important to note that they experimented
on this using only journal articles. It'd be interesting to see how it would
deal with spam, as it seems like this is the sort of thing that could be
gamed.

